# Creating a banner/signature.



## Rockhopper (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I would like to create a banner/signature. The one's people have here are amazing, what software do you use to create them with and is it hard to do? Many thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine was made for me! I have no clue about graphics. 

The person to talk to is Wurger.


----------

